# Best way to level match Onkyo receiver -> BFD -> EP2500?



## obijon (Sep 12, 2009)

I just took delivery of my first EP2500 for my slowly-growing IB, but to my dismay there is a level mismatch between my consumer-level Onkyo AV sub output and the pro EP2500. A forum search has confirmed my fear, so instead of re-REWing my setup I am now searching for a level matching device.

1) There are a couple nods toward the ART CleanBOX in this thread. I also know Chrisbee uses the Behringer CX2310 to boost the level to his EP2500, but I already have a XO built into the receiver. Any recommendations or other suggestions?

2) The BFD (DSP1124P) is a unity-gain device, so if I am not mistaken it could go before or after a CleanBOX. From a distortion standpoint it makes sense to me to bump up the voltage early in the chain by placing the BFD after the CleanBOX. Of course, I would also need to set the BFD's level switch to +4DBu instead of -10DBv. Am I on track?

Thanks (again)!
Jon


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

Regarding option 2, use -10dBv setting. I believe that's the consumer "standard" while +4dBu is the pro standard. I'm not familiar with the clean box, so I'm not sure how that changes things. Hopefully someone else who has one can chime in on this setup.


----------



## obijon (Sep 12, 2009)

Would using the Behringer HA4700 headphone amp be a good way to boost the level from the consumer-audio to pro-audio devices?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

obijon said:


> Would using the Behringer HA4700 headphone amp be a good way to boost the level from the consumer-audio to pro-audio devices?


I dont think so as the headphone amp would also introduce some noise and possibly some sort of HPF that will affect the quality of the sound.


----------



## obijon (Sep 12, 2009)

tonyvdb said:


> I dont think so as the headphone amp would also introduce some noise and possibly some sort of HPF


I found the EbTech Line Level Shifter that claims 10hz-40khz +/- 1db and 0.002% [email protected] However, it's $100 - I could get the crossover for about the same price and have the option to use it as a crossover later. , even the Behringer CX3400 is only $130 at Amazon.

I'm leaning towards using the Behringer CX3400 crossover - any other input before I pull the trigger? :spend:

Thanks!
Jon


----------



## ironglen (Mar 4, 2009)

I'm using the samson s-convert- it works, has no freq issues ala artbox, and cost me very little at samash.com...


----------



## obijon (Sep 12, 2009)

ironglen said:


> I'm using the samson s-convert- it works, has no freq issues ala artbox, and cost me very little at samash.com...


Very nice specs indeed!

I ended up ordering the CX2310 for $80 (Amazon) because of the added crossover possibilities.

Thanks everybody for your help!


----------

